# MGT Racing



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all
Has anybody had any experiance with this company? taking there car there. http://www.mgt-racing.com/

James.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, i have.. what do you want to know?


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Have found them to be knowledgeable, honest, and if they have the part you want, quick to send it too. (I'm just a satisfied customer).


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

kool, glad to know that there a good company. and close to me, which is good. Im Hoping that they can look after my R32, serviceing and things. 

james


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

i went to the nurberg ring with them a few weeks ago and they are a great bunch, garth is the guy to talk to, i am certainly letting them look after my Gtr from now on.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome, good to here. It was my bro who told me about them, he was filling up with fuel and spoke to an R32 owner who recomended them. might be someone off here, he was filling up an alpina B3


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Defo recommended. Speak to Garth - he's very helpful and also very enthusiastic as well. He's shut on a Monday, but open Tues - Sat.

Getting my HID kit fitted there at the minute.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Mgt is a top company mate garth is a top bloke

[email protected]


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

cool, thanks for the replies guys, good to know there a good company, will be taking my car down to see them very soon. 

James.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

They have one little downside. They should update thier website a little more often when they have used parts in.

All in all I've heard a lot more good than bad.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Garths garage is ok... He knows what he's doing with Skylines.. mines been there a few times for various stuff.. was there just last week getting my boost controller plumbed in properly..

When i first took the car there for boost controller control unit to be fitted, the solenoid was already in place (i.e. somebody had nicked the control unit at the docks).. so we assumed that the solenoid was plumbed in ok..

Garth fitted the control unit just fine (this is a few months ago now) and when i mapped the car a couple of weeks ago, we found out the boost controller was doing nothing..

Took it back to Garths, he re-plumbed it in, 2 or 3 runs to test it.. couple of hours of his time.. £60 odd quid (plus VAT), (private joke ) I'm happy with that 

You wont go far wrong taking your car there


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yeah, they sold the car i wanted to buy from them after not getting back to me and me having to chase them !!!!


----------



## p.p (Aug 29, 2006)

*mgt*

i live in nuneaton & mgt are doing everthing than can for me garth is a great bloke he will break his right arm for u to help. iv had no probs with them i would recomend them to anyone


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome,


----------



## V8guitar (Sep 7, 2005)

Also glad to hear this as I was looking for somewhere a bit more local...


----------



## Kemnay (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone know of a reputable garage nearer Scotland?


----------



## symon260z (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,

Garth has sent me quite a few things recently like a low mileage R34 engine with some Tomei Cams, an excellent 2nd hand R33 GTR gearbox, etc. His descriptions of his parts are accurate, his knowledge is amazing and he is extremely helpful. Whilst fitting the engine and gearbox I had a few problems that were all fixed after a quick telephone call to Garth. 

I am very happy with the service and if I need to buy anything else for my GTR I´ll be calling Garth.

Symon


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

My 34 was mapped by garth and the whole experience was great from the cups of tea to the cheese sammies lovely not to mention the back roads around MGT.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've had a number of LONG conversations with Garth lately and can definately back up what has already been said - he is extremely friendly and his knowledge is second to none.
I may well be buying the Midnight purple GTR33 V-spec they have for sale there at the minute along with a couple of extra bits done to it by Garth before I pick it up.


----------



## V8guitar (Sep 7, 2005)

Had my second visit to MGT today....and couple of things you all need to know:
1) First visit, they told me what they would do, did it on time, bought me butties and charged me how much they had quoted - not that common!

2) Second visit - Garth suspected I needed a front bearing but on further inspection found I didn't. Instead of just fitting the part he was honest enough to tell me this was the case. Ended up spending less than expected...how often does that happen ???

This place is tops!!! Very informative, honest and a pleasure to deal with. I will be using them for all my servicing and work on my car.

Highly recommend them!!!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

V8 guitar: - Just out of interest, did you pay much attention to the Midnight Purple 33 V-spec they have for sale there? If so, what did you think to it? I'm only asking as I'm looking at buying it.


----------



## V8guitar (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil69 said:


> V8 guitar: - Just out of interest, did you pay much attention to the Midnight Purple 33 V-spec they have for sale there? If so, what did you think to it? I'm only asking as I'm looking at buying it.


I did give it a passing glance and it looks nice ( bit nicer than mine actually ) although I didn't give it a proper look so please don't just take my word for it!

Interior looked clean but I didn't really look round the body properly, although I could see much wrong with it.... On a quick look, it looks good so I think its worth a goosey...


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I had another look....and another....and another....and then I looked really hard. Ok, ok, I've now put a deposite on it and waiting for the money to go through on Friday....I couldn't help myself


----------



## p.p (Aug 29, 2006)

well the car is now done tks to garth only one thing to do is check fuel sender gauge not working. If only i could write everthing what they have done for me i`d be typing for hours tks garth and all at MGT this is the number one garage for me


----------



## V8guitar (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil69 said:


> I had another look....and another....and another....and then I looked really hard. Ok, ok, I've now put a deposite on it and waiting for the money to go through on Friday....I couldn't help myself


NICE ONE!!!
I didn't want to over egg it too much as I hadn't really looked at it, but I thought it looked FAB! And if MGT have lokked after it, even though I don't really know them that well, I would say its going to be a good 'un!

Wish I'd seen that one before I bought mine.....


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Picking it up this saturday. Would do it sooner but my crappy work won't let me take a day off :bawling: 
Just gotta sit the week out now and count the seconds.


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought some bottom arms from them a few months back. They were very helpful and delivered my parts quickly.

Top Job


----------



## MGTR (Nov 1, 2006)

NUMBER 1 GARAGE!!!

ive got my car there having gearbox, ecu and 660cc injectors done.
really good service and top bloke (garth).
hope to get my car back soon!! so i can have some fun b4 xmas.


----------



## MGTR (Nov 1, 2006)

*d*

d:flame:


----------



## MGTR (Nov 1, 2006)

*dont go ne were else!!!*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

*Cant recommend enough..*

Garth is briliant. very patient, polite, fair and best of all, HONEST. willling to help always.
he is right up there with the best tuners in the country IMO.

you cant go wrong with MGT.

top Bloke - Respect.


----------



## BONO (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm going to MGT on saturday 25th to see a freind of mine (Dean) who works with Garth who has a dedication to an RB25/26 engine.
On another note if anyone fancies buying my car or coming for a look, Ill be there with it
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/65316-uk-r34-bayside-blue.html


----------



## BONO (Dec 27, 2003)

Had a great time there and, Lisa.......cracking toasties:bowdown1:


----------



## mruk (Dec 6, 2006)

They were nearly all skylines in the workshop when i was there so that is a good sign to me, rather than other jap car tuners who have a selection they concentrate on skylines, there were one or two honda civics around but it gave me peace of mind when i turned up to somewhere that works on them constantly.

Had an R32GTR clutch fitted was the cheapest quote by far

They thought i was going to supply the clutch even though the quote would've been for about 9hrs labour so obviously it was their mistake, they used one that'd been put in another car and taken out but not used and knocked £50 off the price so i was happy really as the - and very lucky they had one in stock.

Human error, it happens to us all but i won't let that put me off going back, just thought i'd mention my experience.
Im going to get a SAFC Neo & Boost controller fitted there soon if the quote isn't much more than elsewheres quotes.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

The Civics your talking about....would they have been a black one and a yellow one by any chance? If so, they are always gonna be there - Garth and Lisa own them. Other than that, I've only ever seen Skylines there as well.


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep I have dealt with MGT Racing and have found both Garth and Lisa to be very helpful and very polite. I have dealt with some right a**holes in the past, but not with MGT, I do 99% of the work on my own car, and Garth is very knowledgable, he has supplied me with parts new or second hand that others havent been able to supply. Highly recommended to anyone! (oh and much more efficient and cheaper then another "skyline specialist" in the midlands.


----------



## mruk (Dec 6, 2006)

opcorn: other 'skyline specialists' in the midlands? enlighten me..

Phil there was another yellow one and a saloon type of civic in the workshop, but about 12 or more skylines in or around the premises so thats not bad odds to me


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

MGT racing is very recommended.Garth has very good knowledge about GTR..defo guys


----------

